# Nicotine Patches & IVF Medication



## SarahJayne (May 22, 2009)

Dear Pharmacists,
Please help!

I am currently down regulating for my first IVF cycle. It all happened very quickly, as I wasn't expecting to get tx until March, but had consultation in december and they started my off from my next A/F.

Anyway, I am a smoker struggling to pack in the cigarettes. I am on NHS funded tx, therefore cannot ask anyone at my clinic as I am scared they will cancel my tx.

My query is that I have been using nicotine patches whilst d/r but I'm not sure if I can continue to use them whilst stimming. No one seems to be able to tell me whether the nicotine will affect the medication or not - I asked my pharmacist where I bought the patches and he said he didn't know and that I should consult my GP - but I can't do that for reasons I've already stated. I haven't managed to find any info on the internet saying that Nicotine patches are unsuitable with Gonal F, but I'm still concerned.

I would just like to know what complications (if any) could be created if I continue using nicotine patches... surely I cannot be the only person wondering this can I?

Any advice / information that can be offered would be so greatly appreciated. I am really worrying about this.

Many thanks
SJ xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi SJ,

There is no evidence from the manufacturers or literature of any drug interactions with NRT & infertility drugs. It is highly unlikely that there would be any adverse effect on treatment outcome if you continue with the patches and it's certainly better than smoking  Well done on getting this far in quitting, I'm sure you're doing great   and tons of     for your cycle

Maz x


----------

